# Army.ca's Fallen Comrades



## Shec (21 Jul 2007)

I've just now noticed the _Army.ca's Fallen Comrades_ honour roll posted on the left hand side of the home page.  Is it new or is it just new to me?  I think it is a fine tribute.  Good show Mike & Mods!

*We Will Remember Them*

Edited to fix typo in thread name.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jul 2007)

It's new. Not from today, but it wasn't there a month ago...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jul 2007)

It was just added a day or so ago.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jul 2007)

Thanks Mike.


----------



## boothrat (21 Jul 2007)

Would it be possible to include a short obituary with their profiles? People that knew them will already know, but it would be nice for new visitors/ newer members to be able to learn a bit more about them.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jul 2007)

boothrat,

What's here now is "phase 1" and we do plan on a bit more but we're still pulling together a plan. Ideas are welcome!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## McG (21 Jul 2007)

If you know person well enough or have a biography, you can help build profile pages here:  http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Category:Fallen_Soldiers_%26_Officers


----------



## 3rd Herd (21 Jul 2007)

echoing +1 Mike and mods:
People we may be getting into some uncharted waters. In this I mean the wishes of the surviving family and personal privacy. I know when I interview a veteran or such I both obtain a release and then I return a copy of proof of citing to that person. It also gets into the literary world's dilemma of authorized biography's and unauthorized biography's. Now as to the obituary issue those are published in the newspapers and if we look we should be able to compile a complete "roll of honor". Just some thoughts


----------



## deedster (23 Jul 2007)

Good work Mike.
I like Boothrat's idea, taking 3rd Herd's concerns into consideration.

PM inbound regarding the explanation about the Army.ca Fallen Comrades honour roll I had to give to a fellow member Saturday night (funny)


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (23 Jul 2007)

how erie is it that Pte Oshea's last post its an RIP and Salute to a fellow soldier? That for some reason struck a cord with me. I think that its nice that you can go back a read their posts and in that way get an idea of who they were. This is a great tribute; they will not be forgotten.

RIP


----------



## Greymatters (24 Jul 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> In this I mean the wishes of the surviving family and personal privacy...



I was thinking the same thing.  Some families may support this, others may not.


----------



## boothrat (24 Jul 2007)

I think that the amount of information in each could very depending on the families wishes, for some it could be an in depth look at who they where and what their service and sacrifice meant to them and those around them; for others it could simply be a few lines commemorating their service and giving a few pertinant particulars.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Mar 2008)

Umm, is it just me, or is the little tab thingy on top and bottom of the Army.ca's Fallen Comrades on the main page broken?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (11 Mar 2008)

Seems the only the pic is broken Mike, all other aspects of it seem to be working fine


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Mar 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Seems the only the pic is broken Mike, all other aspects of it seem to be working fine


Yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (11 Mar 2008)

Thanks guys... it's fixed.


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Mar 2008)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks guys... it's fixed.


Thanks Mike!


----------

